# Top 20 shareholders?



## surelle (14 February 2006)

Just out of curiosity...where is a good place to check on a share's top 20 shareholder list??
thanks


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (14 February 2006)

surelle said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity...where is a good place to check on a share's top 20 shareholder list??
> thanks




You could contact the company direct and ask them.

Snake


----------



## Roz Johnson (14 February 2006)

Have you thought of going to yahoo finance regards Roz







			
				surelle said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity...where is a good place to check on a share's top 20 shareholder list??
> thanks


----------



## surelle (14 February 2006)

thanks for the info - will do


----------



## TjamesX (14 February 2006)

Its usually right at the end of the annual report - last 3-4 pages


----------



## surelle (14 February 2006)

thanks Tj


----------



## Eddyl (26 May 2008)

Datanalysis has it as part of a company profile. You can also search for major shareholders on all ASX listed shares, by their first or last name. Its a pretty nifty tool.


----------



## trendster (24 June 2008)

would you be able to find out the latest top 20 shareholders by the share registry like computershare or similar?


----------

